# VOCAMERICA Concert Project: Song Writing Contest Announcement



## NoirSuede (Oct 1, 2016)

This contest seems a bit unconventional as you must use either Tonio, Sweet Ann, Lola, or Prima on your song, but when you win this one you might be able to go down as a hero in the western Vocaloid community.

RULES :


> 1.) Write a BRAND NEW original song featuring either Lola, Sweet Ann, Tonio, or Prima.
> 2.) The song must be a solo, not a duet
> 3.) The song must be 3-5 minutes in length and have a PG or very innocent PG-13 rating (no sexual or overly violent songs please)
> 4.) The song may be in any language you’d like, though English will be preferred (simply because these VOCALOIDS are programmed for English). But there will be no bias on languages when final selections are made.
> ...


----------

